# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update47 [Samsung cert write over adb supported.. ] [29-12-16]

## mohamed73

*GcPro Key Total update count 47 release date 29-12-2016*  *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0041 released.* *What's New:* *Added SAMSUNG IMEI CERT write adb support SS300SS315SS333  Note: Cert write on hwid signed phones only use for restore original cert. Root Neededbeta * ]  *Added SAMSUNG CERT READ support via adb unlock. SS300SS315SS333 Root Neededbeta *   *Added SAMSUNG SIM UNLOCK and regional lock support via adb unlock SS300SS315SS333 Root Neededbeta*   *Improvements:* *ADB related task.**DRK repair over uart.**MTK imei repair method.**Expire limit.*  *Strongly recommend to use latest version.*  *NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION..*  *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.*  *Download Links:* 
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________

----------

